# [SOLVED] Problems while playing games, computer freezes, graphics gets messed up =[ H



## bibekpd (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi there,

I have a computer which i modified my self. By that i mean i changed the motherboard, processor, graphics card and etc. 

My computers details are as follows: 

OS : Windows XP Professional Service Pack 3
Hard drive 1 : 80 GB about 15 GB used ( System drive)
Hard drive 2 : 80 GB about 30 GB used (used as a back up drive)
Ram: 1.5 GB
Graphics: Nvidia GeForce 6200 ( latest driver installed) 
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz (2 Logical Processors) 

Even if meet the requirements of certain games the games loads and my computer just freezes and only responds after i use the power button to turn it off n back on and also sometimes my graphics just gets messed up and i see these blue/black patches and i have to end the game for my computer to respond. 

This also happens when i play online games sometimes. 

After doing some research i think its due to the temperature of my GPU because it goes over 50 so i opened n cleaned my fan and it helped a little bit but i m still having problems 

So I would beray: greatful ray: if anybody knows how to solve this problem.

Thanks.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Problems while playing games, computer freezes, graphics gets messed up =[ HELPPP*

Hi, welcome to TSF

Whenever you upgrade your computer, the power requirements will usually increase. Please post back with the details from the PSU label.

50C is ok for your graphics card under stress.

When you replaced the motherboard, did you format the hard drive and do a clean install of Windows, or did you run a Repair Install?

Are your chipset drivers up to date?


----------



## bibekpd (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Problems while playing games, computer freezes, graphics gets messed up =[ HELPPP*

Hi 

Recently I recorded another big increase in temperature level. =[ After i played PRO Soccer 2008 the temperature went up to 65 and the game was slow so i had to exit.

Details of my PSU are as follows: 
Octigen 
Model NO# 8007CCOTGATX 300W

Ac Input 
115V~6A 60HZ
230V~3A 50HZ

Thats what i could find on the label on my PSU.
Are they the information you needed ??? 

And for the replacement of my motherboard i gave my computer to this technician guy because for some reason my motherboard blew up and yes i think he did a clean install of the Windows.

Yes all my chipset drivers are up to date except the bios version of my motherboard.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Problems while playing games, computer freezes, graphics gets messed up =[ HELPPP*



> Octigen Power series provide with super quality, convenience to use and reasonable price to customer. Octigen power series provide you total solution for your lifestyle.
> 
> Main product features:
> 
> ...


296.8W / 12v = 27.4A However your PSU is only 68% efficient so total amp that the 12v line has is 16.8A.
This is not enough amps to run your system, you will need to upgrade to more suitable power supply.

A +550w one will do. I recommend these two brands.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341010
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153029
Also Silverstone and Corsair if you find them.


----------



## bibekpd (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Problems while playing games, computer freezes, graphics gets messed up =[ HELPPP*

Hi

Thanks for the replies. Before i buy a new power supply unit .. are you sure that it would solve my problem because i don't want to waste my money for no reason.

Also to make my problem clear Ive attached the screen shot when my graphic starts to mess about. 

Please find the attachment.

Thanksray:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Problems while playing games, computer freezes, graphics gets messed up =[ HELPPP*

300W PSU are only used on old computers and are not suitable for graphically intensive programs or games that stress the graphics card. A weak PSU can cause the kind of overheating problems you're having. Your Octigen 300W costs about £15 and is very low quality, nowhere near good enough for a modern computer.

The blue/black patches could be the graphics card's VRAM overheating, possibly caused by the weak PSU. Can you take a photo next time it happens and post it here?

Is your GeForce 6200 PCI or AGP? PCI cards can get away with a weak PSU, but AGP cards need a minimum of 18 amps on the +12V line.


----------



## bibekpd (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Problems while playing games, computer freezes, graphics gets messed up =[ HELPPP*

My GeForce is AGP with 8x speed. 

And Ive taken a picture and uploaded it with this reply.Please find the attachment.

Thanks ray:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Problems while playing games, computer freezes, graphics gets messed up =[ HELPPP*

You could try dropping the AGP speed in BIOS to x4 and disabling AGP Fast Writes (save settings before exiting BIOS), or you could update the graphics driver, but it's more likley to be a PSU problem as yours is so weak. Test with a good quality 550W unit or take the computer to your local PC shop, and let us know how it goes. :smile:


----------



## bibekpd (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Problems while playing games, computer freezes, graphics gets messed up =[ HELPPP*

I tried dropping the AGP Speed and disabling the AGP Fast Write Feature but still no luck =[.I will let you know as soon as i try with a new PSU unit.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## bibekpd (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Problems while playing games, computer freezes, graphics gets messed up =[ HELPPP*

Hi 

Can you tell me which one of these would be the best for my system and if they are compatible for my motherboard or not because i found them mentioning leads for the PCI E but no AGP :S .

My mother board is ASUS P4V8X-MX. 

http://www.play.com/PC/PCs/-/698/90...wer-Supply-Unit/Product.html?searchtype=genre

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/151781

http://svp.co.uk/product/sumvision_powerx_550w_power_supply_mte030

http://svp.co.uk/product/tsunami_powerdam_550w_switching_power_supply_tsunami015

and if you've got any suggestions please can you give me the link.

Thanks


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Problems while playing games, computer freezes, graphics gets messed up =[ HELPPP*

AGP cards don't need a special power connector, so any of the PSUs below will be suitable.

I wouldn't go for any of those you listed. They're all low quality units.

*Corsair 550W* (1x41A/+12V) - £62
*Corsair 650W* (1x52A/+12V) - £68
*Seasonic 650W* (4x18A/+12V) - £77


----------



## bibekpd (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Problems while playing games, computer freezes, graphics gets messed up =[ HELPPP*

Hi, 

I changed my PSU and looks like it solved the problem.

Thanks Alot =]


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You're welcome. Thanks for posting back with your solution.


----------

